# Deceive and Conquer



## badgrammar

Hello all, 

I am looking for translations into all languages of "_*Deceive*_ and Conquer", which is wordplay on the saying "Divide and conquer".  (In some languages is said as "divide and rule" or "Divide and vanquish"). 

Thanks in advance for any and all transltions...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

You'd say* "kandır ve yönet" *_(deceive and rule)_ in Turkish. The original phrase in Turkish is *"böl ve yönet"* _(divide and rule)_.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _iludir para reinar_ (deceiving to rule).

Another possibility would be _enganar para reinar_, but the one above rhymes with the original one, which is _dividir para reinar_.


----------



## Whodunit

For German:

Your quest: Deceive and conquer - _*Täusche und herrsche*_
Originally: Divide and conquer - Teile und herrsche


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *misleid en heers*

(The original is *verdeel en heers*.)


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

Divide and conquer: *Hajota ja hallitse*
Deceive and conquer: *Huiputa ja hallitse

*There were many possible translations but I picked the one that sounds the most like the original one.


----------



## badgrammar

This is perfect, thank you all, keep them coming!


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Deceive and Conquer: اخدع واقهر


----------



## jonquiliser

Swedish

Divide and conquer: söndra och härska
Deceive and conquer: bedra och härska

There are other possibilities in Swedish as well, but this sounds better than the alternatives I could think of.


----------



## panjabigator

I'll take a stab at the Catalan.

Dividir i conquerir.

Hindi:  baa.nT ke paraajit karnaa
Panjabi:  vaanD ke adhhiin karnaa


----------



## Kael

Latin:

Deceive and conquer: Decipe(te) et Vince(te)


Add the 'te' when addressing more than one person.


----------



## noncasper

*Spanish*:
Engañar a/para conquistar
*Vietnamese:*
war: -Lừa gạt để xâm lược
love: -Lừa dối để chinh phục


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Înşeală şi cucereşte.

or

Amăgeşte şi cucereşte.


----------



## samanthalee

In Mandarin, it will be 欺而治之 ( qī ér zhì zhī ) "Deceive and conquer it/them"


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian

Oszd meg és uralkodj! -Devide and conquer

Téveszd meg és uralkodj! - Deceive and conquer


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Skaldyk ir valdyk.


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:*
Farib bedeh va Fat-h kon  فریب بده و فتح کن


----------



## Trisia

OldAvatar said:


> Romanian:
> 
> Înşeală şi cucereşte.
> or
> Amăgeşte şi cucereşte.



This is a pretty good one (very good, actually), but I wanted to point out that the original Romanian phrase (Divide and conquer) is "Dezbină şi stăpâneşte" (literal meaning - _divide and *rule*_).

In order to keep the wordplay, I feel we need to keep the second word as "stăpâneşte." So it will probably be something like:

Înşeală/Amăgeşte şi stăpâneşte.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> Deceive and Conquer: اخدع واقهر


Like Trisia said with the Romanian translation, I'd say in Arabic اخدع تَسُد , because the Arabic translation of devide and conquer is فَرِّق تسد .


----------



## jaxlarus

The original in Greek is *Διαίρει και βασίλευε* (Divide and reign). *Διαίρει *is an ancient Greek present imperative form, so in accordance to that, what you have in mind would be* Εξαπάτει και βασίλευε*.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Rozděl a panuj!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: *Zavadi pa vladaj* / Завади па владај! (divide and rule).


----------



## twen

Spanish:

Decepcionar y Conquistar
Desengañar y Conquistar


----------



## Dr. Quizá

In Spanish we say "divide y vencerás" (divide and you'll win) so we could adapt it to "engaña y vencerás" (deceive and you'll win). Two literal translations are "engaña y conquista" (imperative) and "engañar y conquistar" (infinitive). Anyway "engaña" sounds a little bit weird without its object.




twen said:


> Spanish:
> 
> Decepcionar y Conquistar
> Desengañar y Conquistar



I'm afraid none of them are correct. You wrote "to dissapoint and to conquer".


----------



## twen

Doc,

That really made me laugh!  My Spanish is from Mexico and I'm CERTAIN both words are used synonymously with "deceive" in conversation -- although I'll give you the concept of "disappointment" in aggregate with the latter.

No quiero ni decepcionar ni desengañar a las personas tan nobles en este foro. . . twen


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No digo que no, pero me parece que su matiz en tus propuestas no concuerda con el que tiene "deceive" en este caso.


----------



## twen

De acuerdo, y gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Kael said:


> Latin:
> 
> Deceive and conquer: Decipe(te) et Vince(te)


Latin:
Divide et impera.

_Italian_:
Dividi e domina.


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Rozděl a panuj!


Ooops! I didn't read the first post well!

In Czech:
Deceive and conquer - podváděj/podveď/oklam a panuj!
Divide and conquer - rozděl a panuj!

In Lithuanian:
Deceive and conquer - svetimauk ir valdyk!
Divide and conquer - skaldyk ir valdyk!
Excuse me for misunderstanding!


----------



## mataripis

In Older version of Tagalog: _Manlansag/manglupig upang magwagi/manaig.   The modern Tagalog: Mandaya upang managumpay  In Ethnic Language(Dumaget): Mandeye ngane managumpeh
_


----------

